# IS THERE ANY MALTESE BREEDERS HERE???



## ILOVEMALTESE (Jan 8, 2007)

HI, I AM NEW HERE AND GLAD TO FIND EVERYONE! I WAS WOUNDERING IF THERE IS ANY MALTESE BREEDERS HERE. I AM LOOKING FOR A YOUNG ADULT MALTESE MALE AROUND 3 TO 4 POUNDS, IF ANYONE CAN HELP ME IT WOULD BE GREAT..... THANKS


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> HI, I AM NEW HERE AND GLAD TO FIND EVERYONE! I WAS WOUNDERING IF THERE IS ANY MALTESE BREEDERS HERE. I AM LOOKING FOR A YOUNG ADULT MALTESE MALE AROUND 3 TO 4 POUNDS, IF ANYONE CAN HELP ME IT WOULD BE GREAT..... THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just from the tone of your post, I suspect you are a breeder looking for a new stud. If I'm wrong, I apologize. If I'm right, I don't think you will find much help to your inquiry here.


----------



## ILOVEMALTESE (Jan 8, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=315835
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi, i am looking for our family pet, and i read some of the posts and thought someone might could help me fing a new baby- i had been looking for a female but they are so expensive so i found out that male were a little cheaper. maybe this is not the place to look for my new baby







- but i am tired of looking at ads that seem like puppymill ads and the puppies look like they are mixed but people are asking outrageous prices.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=315844
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you looking for a puppy or young adult? Your post says "young adult", which is probably hard to find, since most are already sold as puppies.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Well, good for you for avoiding puppy mills and retail stores.

What location are you in? Perhaps someone here has some rescue contact or can direct you to a shelter in your area.

The unfortunate fact is, purebred dogs are expensive purchases and the expense doesn't stop there, of course.

Have you had a dog or other pet before? I only ask because I don't want to appear to be talking down to you if you already have pet owning experience, and, you're familiar with all the expense involved for grooming, annual veterinary care (and medical problems), boarding, and in some cases, for wardrobe


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

There are many Maltese breeders listed with the AMA, and you can consult this list for breeders in or near your area. This is a good place to start. You could also tell us where you are, and perhaps some folks could recommend breeders they know. If you have a ballpark price range that you are comfortable with, that helps too. If you are concerned about the price it would be good to wait and save, while doing research about Malts. 

It's good to hear that you are planning to avoid buying from a puppymill.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> expense involved and in some cases,( for wardrobe)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it!!!


----------



## ILOVEMALTESE (Jan 8, 2007)

so it really don't matter male or female, asult or puppy, we just want one to love and spoil, i have been looking and i just can't believe what people are trying to sell out there, they sure don't look like none that our family has ever owned. did i mention i am a groomer so the high maintance don't bother me, i have lots of exp with the maltese.

anyway i am going to keep looking and i will check back later......... thanks everyone


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> i just can't believe what people are trying to sell out there[/B]


That's the truth, isn't it? Lady is a rescue and poorly bred, but other than being a little large, she at least looks like a Maltese. I have seen some strange dogs out there passing for purebred Maltese! The one that really got me was Rags whom I met at my vet's office. Rags had to be close to 15 pounds and had a poodle's curly coat which they kept long. He looked like Bob Marley with those white dreadlocks!

My neighbor was a "Maltese snob" before she got her puppy. She was so picky about the size it would be, that it have a silky coat, etc. She would actually say she didn't want a coat like Lady's, that she wanted a "straight coat" and comment how large Lady was at nine pounds. She didn't want a dog larger than five pounds, tops.

She went to a breeder who "was just starting out" as she described it. I don't know about the coat because she got married and moved before Zero got his adult coat, but this puppy was 5 pounds at 4 months old! And when he was neutered and had to wear a collar, his face looked just like a Westie's with all the hair pulled back!


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

Before I got Tallulah, I researched a lot of breeders. There seems to be many out there who advertise "teacup maltese" and seem really proud saying that some of their pups probably won't be over three pounds! Now that I have a maltese, (who is a little on the chubby side!), I realize that is probably an unhealthy weight for a full grown maltese to be! 

There are some people who show their dogs, and who have to stick to very strict standards of the breed. There is a standard for the pet maltese too but for most of us though, our maltese are just our loveable family pet who doesn't have to be the "ideal" weight or have the silkiest hair. 

Whatever you decide, if you find a breeder just make sure that you interview them very carefully. One question I would ask (and didn't know to ask when I got my dog) is how many times has their female breeding dog been bred? With my breeder, I found out later that her Mommy pups were bred twice a year, which is really unhealthy for them.

Girls are always more expensive than the boys though, unless you get an older pup.

Good luck in finding your dog.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

I missed, I think, did you give your location (city/state) so that people with links to rescues and shelters might weigh in? Does your new family pet absolutely have to be a purebred Maltese, or, are you open to looking a number of small dogs to find a soul-mate pet?

How much is too much (cost of dog)? While grooming may not be an added expense, are you prepared for all the necessary veterinary costs? I know if I had a family I would be hard-pressed to add a pet dog although I know many people do. It's something I just need to stress-be prepared for the health expenses--routine annual exams, dental procedures every year, and, any emergencies that might occur. Think that over very seriously.

Something else we might talk about here, even though it has been discussed before, is the choice of dog for a family and when a Maltese is appropriate, and, when one is not right for a family. You didn't mention the number and ages of your children. How many and how old are they?


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

When I was looking for a puppy last year, some of the breeders mentioned that they will from time to time place for adoption one of their breeding females. I was told that it is mostly because they are interested in breeding another female and would like to limit the # of breeding females they have. Also, I think it's because the female they have was not producing the characteristics they would like or whatever. Nonetheless, I understand that they will usually sell these for a fraction of the cost of a puppy. 

You may want to inquire this of "quality" breeders.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=315844
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am so happy to see that you are indeed looking for a family pet. I get at least one email a week from people looking for breeding age dogs. And, while their email starts out like yours, I am glad it ended differently. I would like to wish you the best in your search for that perfect pet.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, one thing we are not short of on SM is advice!







I guess we are so happy to hear from someone who is thoughtfully looking for a pet that we let it rip!

Since you are looking for a "3-4 pound" dog I must warn you about the "teacup" designation you will run into. There is no such thing as a teacup and I would run fast and hard from a breeder who described a puppy that way. The breed standard is 4-7 pounds with some going higher. This is a good thing. A healthy weight is far preferable to a poorly bred underweight animal. Their organs are tiny enough without making them even smaller. My Pico is 4.5 pounds and is just precious.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Before I got Tallulah, I researched a lot of breeders. There seems to be many out there who advertise "teacup maltese" and seem really proud saying that some of their pups probably won't be over three pounds! Now that I have a maltese, (who is a little on the chubby side!), I realize that is probably an unhealthy weight for a full grown maltese to be!
> 
> There are some people who show their dogs, and who have to stick to very strict standards of the breed. There is a standard for the pet maltese too but for most of us though, our maltese are just our loveable family pet who doesn't have to be the "ideal" weight or have the silkiest hair.
> 
> ...



Gee, it's rare around here to have a girl that even comes in season every six months. 

For those interested, there is new research being put out by some of the reproduction vets that suggest an open uterus is a dangerous one for a dog because there can be other complications (pyrometria). Some of the information being offered now is to do your breeding back to back, then spay your dog earlier. Another alternative is to do two back to back, skip a season, then do one or two more before the spay.

Different breeders do different things. The number of times a dog is bred over the length of her breeding life can be far more harmful to her than how often she is bred.


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

> HI, I AM NEW HERE AND GLAD TO FIND EVERYONE! I WAS WOUNDERING IF THERE IS ANY MALTESE BREEDERS HERE. I AM LOOKING FOR A YOUNG ADULT MALTESE MALE AROUND 3 TO 4 POUNDS, IF ANYONE CAN HELP ME IT WOULD BE GREAT..... THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have heard that breeders retire their adult dogs all the time and a lot of them are very old. If this is what you want you have to be patient since they are hard to find.

3 to 4 pounds! You might not find that is a reputable breeder's house


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=315835
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, reputable breeders do have three and four pound dogs. Around here, it is not planned, and it's certainly not something I want, but the reality of it is that five and six pound parents do produce the smaller dogs from time to time. The difference is that reputable breeders do not breed the tiny ones in an attempt to make more tiny pups; whereas, byb and those only interested in making $$$ by selling the smaller ones use tiny parents for breeding in an attempt to make more. Remember the standard is four to seven pounds with four to six being preferred.


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> When I was looking for a puppy last year, some of the breeders mentioned that they will from time to time place for adoption one of their breeding females. I was told that it is mostly because they are interested in breeding another female and would like to limit the # of breeding females they have. Also, I think it's because the female they have was not producing the characteristics they would like or whatever. Nonetheless, I understand that they will usually sell these for a fraction of the cost of a puppy.
> 
> You may want to inquire this of "quality" breeders.[/B]



There are how breeders such as myself whom believe in only 2 to 3 litters for their Maltese, I have even placed after one litter due to the fact I want to stay small and also I want my boyzzzz and girls to have good livees, please do not b shy contacting show breeders.

Cheers, Nedra
Villa Marsesca Maltese
www.villamaltese.com


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

Tajon has two males available

http://www.tajonmaltese.com/puppies/puppies.html

they are going a very good price! I have thier sister and she will be about 3-3.5 lbs so I an guessing they will remain small as well. 

Good luck!
Anna


----------

